
Hayo, Augmented Reality for the Connected Home Has Arrived - jehankanwal
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/hayo-augmented-reality-for-the-connected-home/x/15417539#/
======
alonso_ybanez
After lots of work, we finally launched our product. Come and tell us what you
think about Hayo, and if you like it, support us on Indiegogo !

------
jehankanwal
Hi HackerNews Friends, Hayo just recently launched last week and we wanted to
share our wonderful product with you all. Let us know what you think about the
product. Any feedback would be truly appreciated.

